# Leveling Rake | R&R Products



## Ware

I mentioned using my 48" Leveling Rake from R&R Products here, but wanted to dedicate a thread to it and share some video footage of it in action.

It is available in 3 sizes:


36" Level Rake, #R2153
40" Level Rake, #RP7439
48" Level Rake, #RP7441

They also offer a slightly different variant:


28" Flip Over Level Rake, #RP7433

The 48" comes with two handles - a 72" fiberglass pole handle and a metal tee handle that attaches/hinges on the outer brackets. It's easier to stabilize some of the torsion of the 48" head with the tee handle, but I prefer the fiberglass handle because it is easier to pick up the whole thing and move it around or change directions. I think the tee handle is only included with the 48" model.

I've used it a few times now, and it does a really good job of working sand down into the canopy/low spots. If you've ever tried to use a regular landscaping rake to work sand into the turf, you'll immediately notice this thing doesn't give you "the bounce". The wide head acts as a nice plane to level the ground with the surrounding area. I went with the widest one because I felt like it would probably produce the best results over the long haul, but the sacrifice is maneuverability in tight places.

I had just verticut the lawn prior to shooting the video, but hopefully it will give you an idea of how it works. Let me know if I missed anything. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Sweet video and awesome info. Thanks, and nice work!


----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome POV video! Nice write up!


----------



## vanawesome

awesome. I definitely need to do this after seeding from scratch, i have a lot of uneven areas from the soil settling... and my stupid mailman walking through the yard while it was still very soft.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Great video Ware!!! I think this tool will help me take my lawn to the next level. Definitely plan on purchasing it soon!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Looks like it was fairly easy to push around, and did a good job. Nice tunes too :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell

After today...I'm now sure I need one of these.


----------



## ales_gantar

Do you maybe have time to measure and weigh the rake? All dimensions possible. .
I tried to order one online, but the shipment cost are unreasonable, so I'll have one made.
I have one, but it's not wide enough and a bit too heavy. And yes, I made it myself. Look.



Ware said:


> I mentioned using my 48" Leveling Rake from R&R Products here, but wanted to dedicate a thread to it and share some video footage of it in action.
> 
> It is available in 3 sizes:
> 
> 
> 36" Level Rake, #R2153
> 40" Level Rake, #RP7439
> 48" Level Rake, #RP7441
> 
> They also offer a slightly different variant:
> 
> 
> 28" Flip Over Level Rake, #RP7433
> 
> The 48" comes with two handles - a 72" fiberglass pole handle and a metal tee handle that attaches/hinges on the outer brackets. It's easier to stabilize some of the torsion of the 48" head with the tee handle, but I prefer the fiberglass handle because it is easier to pick up the whole thing and move it around or change directions. I think the tee handle is only included with the 48" model.
> 
> I've used it a few times now, and it does a really good job of working sand down into the canopy/low spots. If you've ever tried to use a regular landscaping rake to work sand into the turf, you'll immediately notice this thing doesn't give you "the bounce". The wide head acts as a nice plane to level the ground with the surrounding area. I went with the widest one because I felt like it would probably produce the best results over the long haul, but the sacrifice is maneuverability in tight places.
> 
> I had just verticut the lawn prior to shooting the video, but hopefully it will give you an idea of how it works. Let me know if I missed anything. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I'll measure it, but it will be a few days before I return home.


----------



## ales_gantar

Thank you.


----------



## jayhawk

ales_gantar said:


> Do you maybe have time to measure and weigh the rake? All dimensions possible. .
> I tried to order one online, but the shipment cost are unreasonable, so I'll have one made.
> I have one, but it's not wide enough and a bit too heavy. And yes, I made it myself. Look.


Shipping ...yeah is BS ...I can't take it whether it's pro ebayers or companies that surely have volume that what they call "shipping" is a profit center. So I just said ..nah as well


----------



## Buddy

Just wondering if anyone has experience with the 28" flip over level rake? I'm considering the purchase of either the 28" flip over or the 36" level rake.


----------



## Ware

Buddy said:


> Just wondering if anyone has experience with the 28" flip over level rake? I'm considering the purchase of either the 28" flip over or the 36" level rake.


Welcome to TLF!

I looked close at that 28" one. I don't think you could go wrong with it or the 36".


----------



## Buddy

Ware said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experience with the 28" flip over level rake? I'm considering the purchase of either the 28" flip over or the 36" level rake.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to TLF!
> 
> I looked close at that 28" one. I don't think you could go wrong with it or the 36".
Click to expand...

Thank you! Lurked on the forums for some time, slowly learning a lot and have a lot of work to do.

I thought the 28" was nice because it seems to have dual sides for some grading work, and a smoother side for finish/sand work.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I don't think you can go wrong with ANY leveling rake :thumbup:


----------



## rrmiller32

I bought the 48" today. First leveling of the lawn begins Sunday. Gonna be a long few days.


----------



## MasterMech

@Ware and others that have these, if you were going to buy one size, which would you buy? Is there a major advantage of going with a 48" over say a 36"?


----------



## Ware

I have the 48" but would maybe go with the 36" if I were buying again.


----------



## Buddy

I just ordered the 28" flip rake, and they offered 2 day shipping for the same price as 5 day. Thought this would be good as I could use both sides when grading my lawn, and then fine tuning with sand. If I didn't get this, I would get the 36" because my yard isn't as large as others, and feel like it would work better in smaller areas near physical obstacles.


----------



## Shindoman

I have a 36" version of a very similar rake called a Level Lute. I can't remember where I ordered it from but it works great. I'll be putting it to use this week. 2 yards of sand getting delivered today.


----------



## Mightyquinn

MasterMech said:


> @Ware and others that have these, if you were going to buy one size, which would you buy? Is there a major advantage of going with a 48" over say a 36"?


I went with the 48" and glad I did since the wider it is the better leveling you will get across the plane of the lawn. Granted it can be a little overkill for really small jobs but unless you have a really small lawn, I think bigger the better when it comes to one of these.


----------



## MasterMech

Mightyquinn said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware and others that have these, if you were going to buy one size, which would you buy? Is there a major advantage of going with a 48" over say a 36"?
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the 48" and glad I did since the wider it is the better leveling you will get across the plane of the lawn. Granted it can be a little overkill for really small jobs but unless you have a really small lawn, I think bigger the better when it comes to one of these.
Click to expand...

I went with the 36", based off the fact that I'll likely only use it for smallish jobs. I have 20k and will likely turn to a lawn tractor and a drag mat or possibly a towed drag to do the whole lawn.

Then Again, I just destroyed my equipment budget buying these parts. So maybe I'll be towing an old pallet aroound to level. :lol:


----------



## iFisch3224

jayhawk said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you maybe have time to measure and weigh the rake? All dimensions possible. .
> I tried to order one online, but the shipment cost are unreasonable, so I'll have one made.
> I have one, but it's not wide enough and a bit too heavy. And yes, I made it myself. Look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping ...yeah is BS ...I can't take it whether it's pro ebayers or companies that surely have volume that what they call "shipping" is a profit center. So I just said ..nah as well
Click to expand...

Just remember, if this is shipped as a solid piece, the dimensions of the box is what could be throwing the price of shipping. To FL, 2 day shipping was $20. Not bad, especially for 2-day service period, and considering I'm going to "guess" this is a 4 or 5 foot long tool, it isn't all about weight either, it is about dimensions as well.

I don't know what they quoted you for shipping, but I don't think $20 is unrealistic. Sure, free would be ideal, but a quick google search shows this item including shipping is on par with other "leveling rakes" shipped.

When I do some more reading and researching on leveling, grading, etc. I would love to get one of these rakes and put it to work. Not sure if this can be done in the fall/winter, so I may have to wait until spring.


----------



## Jt7788

Hi all, really need a rake like this one, but has anyone found it elsewhere? I haven't been able to find it in Canada. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ware

Jt7788 said:


> Hi all, really need a rake like this one, but has anyone found it elsewhere? I haven't been able to find it in Canada. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


You might search "levelawn rake" and see what vendors you come up with.


----------



## silvercymbal

I purchased the one shown in my demo video from Golf Grffin who I believe ships to Canada as well. Thank you

https://youtu.be/9tWbgeMU9LY


----------



## JohnP

@silvercymbal I got lost in the massive catalog on the GolfGriffin website and just suddenly noticed they're just 45 minutes from where I live!


----------



## Outerspace

Mightyquinn said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware and others that have these, if you were going to buy one size, which would you buy? Is there a major advantage of going with a 48" over say a 36"?
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the 48" and glad I did since the wider it is the better leveling you will get across the plane of the lawn. Granted it can be a little overkill for really small jobs but unless you have a really small lawn, I think bigger the better when it comes to one of these.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## silvercymbal

JohnP said:


> @silvercymbal I got lost in the massive catalog on the GolfGriffin website and just suddenly noticed they're just 45 minutes from where I live!


It's crazy how much stuff they sell there. What I loved about it is that 90% of their items I never saw before since they are mostly for golf courses. I don't run a golf course, down own one, so why do I want all their stuff?


----------



## MMoore

are these thing heavy to pull? a Canadian supplier of these types of leveling devices offers it in steel and aluminum. I would think that the steel is not only more durable but the heavier weight would help do the leveling while you just push it around.

I do expect the one im referring to is more of a baseball infield leveling rake as opposed to a lawn leveling rake because it uses round bars and not angle metal... but the question remains.


----------



## ABC123

I'd say the weight of the 48 is needed to push into the canopy. I don't think it's a lot of work but repetitive motions of even light stuff will still wear somebody out. I'd imagine about 1500sq ft and shoveling 1.5 yards of mason sand would be about it's limits for the average person in a day to not be super dead the next day.


----------



## robbyf

I can't seem to find a Canadian supplier of such equipment


----------



## NewLawnJon

If you have the budget for either the rake, or a lawn drag, which would be the better option for leveling?


----------



## Ware

NewLawnJon said:


> If you have the budget for either the rake, or a lawn drag, which would be the better option for leveling?


For leveling an entire lawn, I would say drag mat.


----------



## CenlaLowell

NewLawnJon said:


> If you have the budget for either the rake, or a lawn drag, which would be the better option for leveling?


Definitely drag mat and build it like @Pete1313 which is what I'm going to do


----------



## NoslracNevok

What are the benefits of this over the flat side of a landscape rake like this?


----------



## Pete1313

@NewLawnJon, use a drag mat for a lawn of your size. Smaller lawns or small projects like touching up irrigation lines or filling holes I would recommend the leveling rake. I have one and love it, but wouldn't want to do big sections with it.


----------



## Ware

NoslracNevok said:


> What are the benefits of this over the flat side of a landscape rake like this?


I use a landscape rake like that to knock down my piles/distribute sand, but my experience has been that it tends to bounce when attempting to use it for final smoothing.


----------



## iFisch3224

Ware said:
 

> NoslracNevok said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the benefits of this over the flat side of a landscape rake like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a landscape rake like that to knock down my piles/distribute sand, but my experience has been that it tends to bounce when attempting to use it for final smoothing.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I bought one for St Aug, not really examining the tines/ends of that rake. One pull, I knew this rake was going back lol

Not a rake for St Augustine - I found mine from lowes for $36. Nice rake, just not for me. lol


----------



## Wfrobinette

Any reason why I shouldn't use this for 5k of yard vs a drag mat. I'm tired of have those use 1 or twice tools around the garage.

I figure once I get this lawn leveled it will be touch up work long term. I


----------



## Wfrobinette

Btw . They have new models out.

R2160 - 36"
R2161 - 40"
R2162 - 48"


----------



## Ware

Wfrobinette said:


> Any reason why I shouldn't use this for 5k of yard vs a drag mat. I'm tired of have those use 1 or twice tools around the garage.
> 
> I figure once I get this lawn leveled it will be touch up work long term. I


Tough call. I think you could go either way.


----------



## kds

How does something like this work with dirt instead of sand? And with grass taller than bermuda?


----------



## Jt7788

MMoore said:


> are these thing heavy to pull? a Canadian supplier of these types of leveling devices offers it in steel and aluminum. I would think that the steel is not only more durable but the heavier weight would help do the leveling while you just push it around.
> 
> I do expect the one im referring to is more of a baseball infield leveling rake as opposed to a lawn leveling rake because it uses round bars and not angle metal... but the question remains.


Hey mmoore, mind sharing with me who the Canadian supplier is? Thx.


----------



## Mightyquinn

kds said:


> How does something like this work with dirt instead of sand? And with grass taller than bermuda?


What kind of "dirt" are we talking about here? If it's fine enough it shouldn't have much of an issue with it but if it has hard clumps that won't break apart easily then you might have some issues.

I can't see how the height of grass would have too much effect on it except for the fact that you won't be able to see how level you are getting everything.


----------



## kds

Mightyquinn said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does something like this work with dirt instead of sand? And with grass taller than bermuda?
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of "dirt" are we talking about here? If it's fine enough it shouldn't have much of an issue with it but if it has hard clumps that won't break apart easily then you might have some issues.
> 
> I can't see how the height of grass would have too much effect on it except for the fact that you won't be able to see how level you are getting everything.
Click to expand...

Top soil mixed with compost, so it's not too clumpy as long as it's not wet.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I don't see any issues with that mix with the Leveling Rake.


----------



## cnet24

My 36" rake came in today but was damaged. The packaging for the handle broke, leaving it exposed and it looks like the handle was almost smashed and broken in half:



Also, I was disappointed at the quality of the finish of the actual rake. It's almost like the finishing coat was missed in the production process. I have seen others with a nice green painted finish-to me for the cost of the product and what I received was a little disappointing:





I do plan to get in touch with R&R tomorrow to discuss these issues. Has anyone dealt with returns with them before? I was hoping to be able to do a leveling project this weekend and wondering if they can send me a replacement rather quickly.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Yeah, that just isn't right, especially with the head not even being painted. I would call them and see what they can do, I have talked with them in past and they were pretty helpful and nice.


----------



## walk1355

I ordered one of these a few weeks ago. It arrived undamaged but the head was also not painted. Curious to see what they say.


----------



## AZChemist

Head appears to be coated metal, thus the unpainted finish.


----------



## Clover13

@Ware , did you leave the sand like it was in the picture below, and the grass grew OK through it? I don't see any tips of grass showing in some of those areas, so I would have thought that was "too much" sand on top of the existing grass, but maybe not?


----------



## NoslracNevok

^He's using the cheat code Bermuda.


----------



## Ware

Clover13 said:


> Ware , did you leave the sand like it was in the picture below, and the grass grew OK through it? I don't see any tips of grass showing in some of those areas, so I would have thought that was "too much" sand on top of the existing grass, but maybe not?


Definitely not too much sand for bermuda. :thumbsup:


----------



## cnet24

Spoke to R&R toady- apparently, they were having an issue with the paint chipping off and will be selling the finished metal rake moving forward (not a big deal to me I guess).

Also- no issues with them sending me a replacement handle.


----------



## Clover13

Ware said:


> Clover13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware , did you leave the sand like it was in the picture below, and the grass grew OK through it? I don't see any tips of grass showing in some of those areas, so I would have thought that was "too much" sand on top of the existing grass, but maybe not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not too much sand for bermuda. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Ah hah! OK, I don't think I can be that aggressive.


----------



## ZachUA

I'd like to purchase one of these. I'm wondering if I should go with the 36 or the 40. I have about 5k sq feet of grass in front and 2500 on the side.


----------



## cnet24

@ZachUA I'd say for that size go with the 36". I just got mine in the mail and it is plenty wide enough.


----------



## T0R0

I was going to order the 36" Level rake from R&R but had a change of heart and bought the 5'x3' drag mat from Amazon. I have 3 cu yds of sand to spread and the rake seemed like it would still be a chore. I may order one later on for smaller areas.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

5' x 3' drag mat for that area?

I have 2k sq ft and just purchased the 36" level rake from R&R. Now, I just need to find suitable coarse sand and time to do it.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

cnet24 said:


> My 36" rake came in today but was damaged. The packaging for the handle broke, leaving it exposed and it looks like the handle was almost smashed and broken in half:
> 
> Also, I was disappointed at the quality of the finish of the actual rake. It's almost like the finishing coat was missed in the production process. I have seen others with a nice green painted finish-to me for the cost of the product and what I received was a little disappointing:
> 
> I do plan to get in touch with R&R tomorrow to discuss these issues. Has anyone dealt with returns with them before? I was hoping to be able to do a leveling project this weekend and wondering if they can send me a replacement rather quickly.


That's bogus, I just got mine, haven't opened it yet. Guess I should check it.

.


----------



## T0R0

UFG8RMIKE said:


> 5' x 3' drag mat for that area?
> 
> I have 2k sq ft and just purchased the 36" level rake from R&R. Now, I just need to find suitable coarse sand and time to do it.


I have 3k sq ft to level. I'm hoping the drag mat makes the job a bit quicker than raking it in. I have long strips on the sides of my house where I think it will really shine. I have a smaller rake already for edges and around landscaping & trees.

If it doesn't work out I can return it to amazon and get the level rake. Plus I'll get the mat this week, with the level rake from R&R it would be sometime next week.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Well, I just opened mine and it's the same, no nice powder coated finish as advertised.

.


----------



## T0R0

T0R0 said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5' x 3' drag mat for that area?
> 
> I have 2k sq ft and just purchased the 36" level rake from R&R. Now, I just need to find suitable coarse sand and time to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3k sq ft to level. I'm hoping the drag mat makes the job a bit quicker than raking it in. I have long strips on the sides of my house where I think it will really shine. I have a smaller rake already for edges and around landscaping & trees.
> 
> If it doesn't work out I can return it to amazon and get the level rake. Plus I'll get the mat this week, with the level rake from R&R it would be sometime next week.
Click to expand...

So I wound up ordering the 36" leveling rake from R&R. I would say it does a great job at getting smaller areas perfect but the drag mat is faster at leveling a large area. I have been using the rake to level out small dips left after I drag the area.


----------



## T0R0

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Well, I just opened mine and it's the same, no nice powder coated finish as advertised.
> 
> .


I think you'll be happy it's coated metal and not powder coated or painted. My 36" leveling rake was just delivered today and I put it to use and I'm sure I would have some missing paint or scratches on the finish already. Run it along your concrete driveway once and it would be scratched.


----------



## RayTL

My 36 inch leveling rake arrived earlier this week. :mrgreen:

The handle arrived separate from the head and mine had some damage. I called R&R and they sent me a new handle right away which arrived today. The rake head was also not powder coated as others have noted, which doesn't bother me, but it does look different from the product online.

So far I'm a big fan of my new toy, I mean tool, and it should serve me well for years to come. I was really appreciative of the quick and easy response of R&R in regard to the handle issue. :thumbup:

Thanks for the review of this product @Ware , much easier than my old rake and push broom method.


----------



## Jimefam

Anyone know if they are having issues with supply on these? I am going to be leveling next weekend and spoke with a member on here yesterday who was picking up some CarbonX from me and he said he had placed an order over a month ago and nothing.

I leveled last year with a zero turn and drag mat that was loaned to me and finished it off with that landscape rake that was shown on this thread earlier. It did a reasonably good job and I am cutting the front at .50" now with no scalping but there are some small grooves and dips etc. Would this be the best tool to try and get it perfectly flat? Also thought about buying a drag mat but im just doing the front now so its only about 2500sq ft and am looking for precision more than volume moved.

Plan is to scalp to .25" and try and get it as close to perfect as possible so I can try and set the HOC next year to .375". Below is the current state at .5"


----------



## kevin8239

Thanks for this post. I just bought one for my fall project.


----------



## NJ-lawn

I just purchased the 36". My question is I need to overseed in late August, should I level with sand now or wait til next spring? Would adding all that sand affect germination?


----------



## ctrav

Jimefam said:


> Anyone know if they are having issues with supply on these? I am going to be leveling next weekend and spoke with a member on here yesterday who was picking up some CarbonX from me and he said he had placed an order over a month ago and nothing.
> 
> I leveled last year with a zero turn and drag mat that was loaned to me and finished it off with that landscape rake that was shown on this thread earlier. It did a reasonably good job and I am cutting the front at .50" now with no scalping but there are some small grooves and dips etc. Would this be the best tool to try and get it perfectly flat? Also thought about buying a drag mat but im just doing the front now so its only about 2500sq ft and am looking for precision more than volume moved.
> 
> Plan is to scalp to .25" and try and get it as close to perfect as possible so I can try and set the HOC next year to .375". Below is the current state at .5"


Great start so far... Why or how did you decide on the .375" HOC?


----------



## Jimefam

ctrav said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if they are having issues with supply on these? I am going to be leveling next weekend and spoke with a member on here yesterday who was picking up some CarbonX from me and he said he had placed an order over a month ago and nothing.
> 
> I leveled last year with a zero turn and drag mat that was loaned to me and finished it off with that landscape rake that was shown on this thread earlier. It did a reasonably good job and I am cutting the front at .50" now with no scalping but there are some small grooves and dips etc. Would this be the best tool to try and get it perfectly flat? Also thought about buying a drag mat but im just doing the front now so its only about 2500sq ft and am looking for precision more than volume moved.
> 
> Plan is to scalp to .25" and try and get it as close to perfect as possible so I can try and set the HOC next year to .375". Below is the current state at .5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great start so far... Why or how did you decide on the .375" HOC?
Click to expand...

Thank you I see tons of imperfections but I am happy with how its been progressing. No real reason other then i have cut it at 1" then .75" then .5" and every time i have gone down i have liked the look better and it seems to get thicker and greener. Im sure that wont continue indefinitely but the next mark down on my mower is .375" so i figured i would give that a try and see if the lawn likes it and if I like the look. If not easy enough to let it grow back up to .5" which I really like and with the PGR doesnt seem that hard to maintain.


----------



## ctrav

Jimefam said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if they are having issues with supply on these? I am going to be leveling next weekend and spoke with a member on here yesterday who was picking up some CarbonX from me and he said he had placed an order over a month ago and nothing.
> 
> I leveled last year with a zero turn and drag mat that was loaned to me and finished it off with that landscape rake that was shown on this thread earlier. It did a reasonably good job and I am cutting the front at .50" now with no scalping but there are some small grooves and dips etc. Would this be the best tool to try and get it perfectly flat? Also thought about buying a drag mat but im just doing the front now so its only about 2500sq ft and am looking for precision more than volume moved.
> 
> Plan is to scalp to .25" and try and get it as close to perfect as possible so I can try and set the HOC next year to .375". Below is the current state at .5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great start so far... Why or how did you decide on the .375" HOC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you I see tons of imperfections but I am happy with how its been progressing. No real reason other then i have cut it at 1" then .75" then .5" and every time i have gone down i have liked the look better and it seems to get thicker and greener. Im sure that wont continue indefinitely but the next mark down on my mower is .375" so i figured i would give that a try and see if the lawn likes it and if I like the look. If not easy enough to let it grow back up to .5" which I really like and with the PGR doesnt seem that hard to maintain.
Click to expand...

Seems like sound reasoning to me. I started with my rotary mower at 1.5" and then 1". Bought a reel mower and went down to 3/4" and I'm still there. I want to go to 1/2" but I have not leveled yet so there is a fear of scalping. Part of me says wait until next year to go down lower when I can afford to sand level but the other part keeps saying go for it now 😎


----------



## Jimefam

I am going to .25" before leveling which i KNOW is going to basically hit dirt in a few spots buti think that will give me the best base to level and i figure if .375" is too low or looks bad it will fix itself in short order and i can just pop it back up to .5". Experimenting is half the fun.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

T0R0 said:


> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5' x 3' drag mat for that area?
> 
> I have 2k sq ft and just purchased the 36" level rake from R&R. Now, I just need to find suitable coarse sand and time to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3k sq ft to level. I'm hoping the drag mat makes the job a bit quicker than raking it in. I have long strips on the sides of my house where I think it will really shine. I have a smaller rake already for edges and around landscaping & trees.
> 
> If it doesn't work out I can return it to amazon and get the level rake. Plus I'll get the mat this week, with the level rake from R&R it would be sometime next week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I wound up ordering the 36" leveling rake from R&R. I would say it does a great job at getting smaller areas perfect but the drag mat is faster at leveling a large area. I have been using the rake to level out small dips left after I drag the area.
Click to expand...

I used my 36: rake to level my entire front - about 850 square feet. I loved the way the rake worked and could not believe how easy it made the leveling work. Could not have been happier.

I actually preferred the 36" to the larger one to keep the weight down.


----------



## holdenorama

Do you think the 48" leveling rake be drag-able behind a mower?


----------



## TNTurf

holdenorama said:


> Do you think the 48" leveling rake be drag-able behind a mower?


No, I don't think you want to use it that way. You could drag it around maybe but its not built for that its too light for the job. In hand its nice due to the light weight but that makes it a poor choice for pulling.


----------



## 1k9

cnet24 said:


> My 36" rake came in today but was damaged. The packaging for the handle broke, leaving it exposed and it looks like the handle was almost smashed and broken in half:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I was disappointed at the quality of the finish of the actual rake. It's almost like the finishing coat was missed in the production process. I have seen others with a nice green painted finish-to me for the cost of the product and what I received was a little disappointing:


Can you flip it over and post a picture of the bottom? Are the cross bars all level or are the two inside cross bars offset higher?
Thanks


----------



## Gilley11

I've got a very cost effective, diy alternative to buying a new leveling rake. Don't have time now but will discuss later.


----------



## MrMeaner

1k9 said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 36" rake came in today but was damaged. The packaging for the handle broke, leaving it exposed and it looks like the handle was almost smashed and broken in half:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I was disappointed at the quality of the finish of the actual rake. It's almost like the finishing coat was missed in the production process. I have seen others with a nice green painted finish-to me for the cost of the product and what I received was a little disappointing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you flip it over and post a picture of the bottom? Are the cross bars all level or are the two inside cross bars offset higher?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

All of the square tubing on these are level with each other.


----------



## stogie1020

Gilley11 said:


> I've got a very cost effective, diy alternative to buying a new leveling rake. Don't have time now but will discuss later.


Looking forward to this, as I am planning a leveling project for a small lawn.


----------



## Gilley11

*New thread made for the DIY version:* https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14949

Start with one of these. They're only $40-$50 new and you can find them on CL or FB for $20-$30. This is almost EXACTLY like one of the leveling rakes, just with legs and more cross pieces.



Drill out rivets, remove the legs and take out every other cross piece.



Make up a simple bracket like pictured.



I already had the work platform and I didn't use it very often. I also had an extra broom handle. So, I'm in this for literally $0. Even if you had to buy a few items, you could buy all new and still only be in it for $40-$60....less than half the price of the ready made guys. Almost everything is there from the get-go work platform, it's a perfect for the conversion!


----------



## Gilley11

I had a picture of mine but can't find it.


----------



## Gilley11

Down (ground) side:



Top (handle) side:



It's aluminum so it's lightweight and corrosion free.


----------



## Ware

Everyone's expectations are a little different, but I think the screw heads dragging through the sand and the end sections being on a lower plane would drive me crazy.

It also looks like sand would tend to spill over and accumulate inside the channels of the interior slats - they don't look very thick/tall.

This is the bottom of the R&R rake:


----------



## Gilley11

Nothing is proud of another by more than 3/32". I threw the idea around of welding it, but decided that this is for leveling a grass yard with sand on top of dirt, not for verifying the true flatness a granite surface plate. It works great, very sturdy and is corrosion resistant all while being extremely cost effective.

If spending 300% more for something that gives you a 1% more "level" surface is worth it to you, then that's up to you. It's diy vs factory made.


----------



## Gilley11

Just to clarify, there is no doubt that Ware's tool is a more polished, superior product. It's diy vs manufacturerd.


----------



## Edgar

This thread is great. I am wanting to do this to my st Augustine but typically I see the done to shorter grass types. Is it crazy to try to do this to this type of grass? I keep it at 4" or more the way the thing grows. Honestly I did not care for it well the first few years in the house and now it is looking okay on top but soooooo many dips the mower bounces like a bucking bronco!


----------



## NoslracNevok

@Gilley11 I'm going to use this platform to level with you, but I'll leave the intended functionality of the legs on, and use as a rake as needed.


----------



## Gilley11

If anyone is interested in the DIY version of this, Lowe's has the platforms on sale tomorrow for $24.


----------



## Gilley11

@Ware , I made a new thread to clean this up and not clutter yours. Want to delete the diy?


----------



## Ware

Gilley11 said:


> Ware , I made a new thread to clean this up and not clutter yours. Want to delete the diy?


No, maybe just edit your post above and add a link over to that thread. That way people can find it if they land here first. :thumbup:


----------



## GlenU

Just so everyone is aware, the latest versions of the R&R leveling rake are yellow zinc plated....


----------



## GlenU

The yellow zinc plating is supposed (per R&R) hold up better then the powder coat paint they used to use.


----------



## itsmejson

Planning to pick one of these up. Anyone pick up the 36" and wish they got the 40" or vice versa?


----------



## Steely

I have the 36" R&R rake and don't want anything bigger. They are not exactly light like a landscape rake so I have to assume they only get heavier the bigger you go. It's such an invaluable tool.


----------



## Ribido

My 36" arrived today, I'm not sure if they forgot to include something but I feel like there should be bolts or cotter pins to attach the handle to the head. The torsion wingnut stabilizes but does nothing to keep it in place. Also there's holes in the bracket but not the pole, do I need to DIY this portion?


----------



## itsmejson

Ribido said:


> My 36" arrived today, I'm not sure if they forgot to include something but I feel like there should be bolts or cotter pins to attach the handle to the head. The torsion wingnut stabilizes but does nothing to keep it in place. Also there's holes in the bracket but not the pole, do I need to DIY this portion?


Just received mine too and wondering the same thing. Does you add any extra bolts to the 2 holes on the bracket?


----------



## Akam

I got the 36” R&R rake and it was really nice, but ultimately I found for my yard a push broom worked better. I have a fairly steeply sloped KBG northern lawn and only needed to fill some low spots that were collecting water. If you are in Fairfield county CT and looking for this rake, DM me and it’s yours.


----------

